# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Эмуляторы ключа к 1с

## danilov82@ya.

http://depositfiles.com/files/6rbt4n115
http://depositfiles.com/files/ub1fc9xf2
http://depositfiles.com/files/t1su9x9no

Чтобы больше не засоряли темами типа "помогите найти ключ" и так далее

----------


## Voch666

Хлам, для Win 7 ничего нет

----------


## danilov82@ya.

> Хлам, для Win 7 ничего нет


попробуй этот http://depositfiles.com/files/7ztnlhqya

----------


## Voch666

> попробуй этот http://depositfiles.com/files/7ztnlhqya


Попробовал, этот для Vista x64, с win7 x64 не совместим

----------


## danilov82@ya.

> Попробовал, этот для Vista x64, с win7 x64 не совместим


К вечеру выложу нужное

----------


## Voch666

> К вечеру выложу нужное


Заранее очень благодарен

----------


## uan

Добрый день. А кто знает, как побороть доступ к серверу 1С, запущенным под Линух через браузер?
Выдает ошибку: Не найдена лицензия. Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы или полученная программная лицензия!
Понятно, что у меня лицензий нет. Может кто побеждал такую штуку?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Dimas74

Попробуй это http://www.multiupload.com/58F7OPCC51. С этого же форума от Andruhin
У меня на Win7x64 все заработало.

----------


## cssprite

> Добрый день. А кто знает, как побороть доступ к серверу 1С, запущенным под Линух через браузер?
> ...
> Заранее спасибо.


Вот выдержка из инструкции, собранной по кускам из инета для себя, по установке сервера 1С 8.2 на Debian 5.04 i386.


```
Установка драйвера HASP с менеджером лицензий и заплаткой от etersoft

aptitude install ia32-libs
cd /usr/local/src
wget ftp://ftp.aladdin.com/pub/hasp/srm/Linux/HASP_SRM_LINUX_3.50_Run-time_Installer_script.tar.gz
tar xzf HASP_SRM_LINUX_3.50_Run-time_Installer_script.tar.gz
cd HASP_SRM_LINUX_3.50_Run-time_Installer_script
./dinst .
cd /usr/local/src
wget http://ftp.etersoft.ru/pub/Etersoft/HASP/3.2/Debian/5.0/haspd_3.2-eter3debian_i386.deb
dpkg -i haspd_3.2-eter3debian_i386.deb

Проверяем:

/etc/init.d/haspd status

Hardware protection keys support bundle. Etersoft (c) 2008
: haspd.init,v 1.113 2008/03/26 11:05:12 lav Exp $
Aladdin HASP 4/HL driver status:
kernel module aksparlnx is not loaded (WARNING: HASP LPT keys support is disabled!)
aksusbd is running
winehasp is running
hasplm is running
Daemon version: 1.8.1 - key API (USB) version: 3.85, key API (parallel driver) version: 3.86
Smartkey 3 USB/LPT driver status:
skeyd is stopped
SafeNet Sentinel status:
usbsentinel is stopped
SntlKeysSrvrlnx is stopped

или что то подобное, на WARNING не обращаем внимания, поддержка LPT ключа нам не нужна.

Сразу стоит проверить, слушает ли менеджер лицензий и winehasp нужные порты...

netstat -ap | grep hasp

udp 0 0 *:475 *:* 12629/hasplm
udp 0 0 localhost:2790 *:* 12620/winehasp


Ставим на виндовой машине с адресом 192.168.х.х NetHasp и ключ, затем
Создаем файл в винде и копируем в /opt/1C/v8.2/i386/conf/nethasp.ini следующего содержания:

[NH_TCPIP]
NH_SERVER_ADDR = 192.168.х.х
; IP addresses of all the NetHASP  
; License Managers you want to search.
; Unlimited addresses and multiple lines are possible.
; Possible address format examples:
; IP address: 192.114.176.65 

Опосля должно работать все, включая веб-клиент.
```

Возможно можно сделать проще, к примеру при установке сервера лицензий на отдельной виндовой машине заплатка от этерсофт наверно не нужна, но сделал по инструкции и все заработало, с остальным не заморачивался. Да, часть про установку драйверов HASP взята здесь

В твоем случае на сервер лицензий нужен еще и эмуль.

----------


## migroup

Добрый день!
А как вылечить конфу "управление торговлей и взаимоотношением с клиентами"? 
Платформа уже вылеченная, но конфа требует ключ.

Взята отсюда
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=169

Огромное спасибо!

----------


## mozg777

> Попробуй это http://www.multiupload.com/58F7OPCC51. С этого же форума от Andruhin


какой пароль на архив?

----------

